# 120 gal needs fish!!!



## BigO724 (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok i have built a pond for my goldies and i have an open 120 gal aquarium and I was wondering about cichlids? What would i need to do to my aquarium, how many fish could i get, what kind, etc


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Well wat kind of Cichlids would u want to keep the big or the smaller ones. Agressive or Sem-Agressive, Lake Malwai or Tangikyan


----------



## BigO724 (Jul 4, 2005)

I was thinking Malawi


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

If it were me I would get Yellow Labs, all Different types of Zebra Cichlids, and some Pea****s. The Cichlids usually like the soft substrate so I woud get sand, they also like limestone or any type of stone like that. They like a softer ph around 6-6.8


----------

